# Cyprian Prince



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Any information on "Cyprian Prince II"., her career, and stories, exploits etc.,
all appreciated as I sailed on her briefly in 1967 when called "Agios dionisios" also when was she scrapped ? Many Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Athinai, welcome to the club. Enjoy the fun, information and camaraderie here.

A photo and a short history of the 'Cyprian Prince' may be found here:

http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/cyprian.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

On the Prince Line page of the Red Duster Site the builder of the 'Cyprian Prince' and her sistership, the 'Maltese Prince', is given as the Burntisland Shipbuilding Company:

http://www.red-duster.co.uk/PRINCE15.htm

Not sure which is correct.

Bruce C.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Athinai. If you want a picture of Cyprian Prince, There is one in my gallery, page 11. You are welcome to download it .
All the best. barney.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

athinai said:


> Any information on "Cyprian Prince II"., her career, and stories, exploits etc.,
> all appreciated as I sailed on her briefly in 1967 when called "Agios dionisios" also when was she scrapped ? Many Thanks.


 Was Senior Cadet on her from August '60 to February '61 while she was on the Manchester to Med run. A happy little ship with a great crew.


----------



## RickWales (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone have info/pictures on the Cyprian Prince (1) built in 1879 as the CYPRUS SS and re-named the SS Cyprian Prince in 1898?
I know that it was purchased by J. Knott and on the 30th July 1908 she ran aground on the Farilhoes, Portugal and was wrecked. She was on a voyage from Manchester to Alexandria.
I have an ancestor who worked on this ship and the Spartan Prince as a Stewardess and am trying to get as much info as possible.
Thanks


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

RickWales said:


> Does anyone have info/pictures on the Cyprian Prince (1) built in 1879 as the CYPRUS SS and re-named the SS Cyprian Prince in 1898?
> I know that it was purchased by J. Knott and on the 30th July 1908 she ran aground on the Farilhoes, Portugal and was wrecked. She was on a voyage from Manchester to Alexandria.
> I have an ancestor who worked on this ship and the Spartan Prince as a Stewardess and am trying to get as much info as possible.
> Thanks


CYPRIAN PRINCE (1st of name in fleet) (1897 - 1899) iron steamship.
O.N. 68992. 1,888g. 1,193n. 274.5 X 36.0 x 23.8 feet.
C.2-cyl. (21” & 55” x 42”) engine made by George Clark, Sunderland. 203 N.H.P. 
11.12.1878: Launched as CYPRUS by Short Brothers Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 94), for Taylor & Sanderson, Sunderland. 
5.8.1896: Sold to Sunniside Steamship Company Ltd., (T. Ronaldson & Company, managers), London. 
28.1.1897: Sold to James Knott, and renamed CYPRIAN PRINCE. 
12.1.1899: Sold to Prince Line Ltd., (James Knott, manager). 
1905: Manager restyled as J. Knott & Son. 
31.7.1908: Whilst on a voyage from Manchester to Alexandria with general cargo, wrecked in fog at Farilhoes near the Burlings, Portugal.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

athinai said:


> Any information on "Cyprian Prince II"., her career, and stories, exploits etc.,
> all appreciated as I sailed on her briefly in 1967 when called "Agios dionisios" also when was she scrapped ? Many Thanks.


She never made it to the breakers.

CYPRIAN PRINCE (4th of name in fleet) (1949 - 1967)
O.N. 183108. 2,358g. 1,201n. 322.0 x 46.4 x 16.9 feet.
3-cyl. 2 S. C. S. A. (560 x 2160mm) Doxford 56LB3 type oil engine (No. E4056) made by R. & W. Hawthorn, Leslie & Company Ltd., Newcastle. 465 MN / 1,628 B.H.P. 
28.4.1949: Launched by Burntisland Shipbuilding Company Ltd., Burntisland (Yard No. 327), for Prince Line Ltd., (Furness, Withy & Company Ltd., managers). 
1949: Completed. 
1967: Sold to Anastassis Shipping Company Ltd., Famagusta, and renamed AGIOS DIONISIOS. 
1972: Sold to Starshine Cia Nav S.A., Piraeus, and renamed IRENE'S WISH. 
1973: Sold to Zeus Enalios Nav Company Ltd., Famagusta, and renamed FULMAR TRADER. 
10.1.1976: Whilst on a voyage from Spezia to Lagos suffered an engine room fire when off Cartagena and was abandoned by her crew. Towed to Palma, Majorca, completely gutted. 
14.2.1976: Sank 2 miles off Palermo while being towed to Piraeus for repairs.


----------

